# Amplificador Peavey cs 800



## garrad (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro el dia de hoy adquiri un amplificador pevay cs 800 burro resulta que aparentan estar bien las salidas ya conecte un rebote de 18 pulgadas y lo levanta mas o menos no me convencio del todo pero esa no es mi duda. 
El amplificador al encenderlo no trrabaja el ventilador es normal??? en que momento trabaja?? no se muy bien sobre esto si me pueden informar que sucede se los agradecere saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

garrad dijo:


> El amplificador al encenderlo no trrabaja el ventilador es normal??? en que momento trabaja?? no se muy bien sobre esto si me pueden informar que sucede se los agradecere saludos.


*RTFM* -> Traducción: Y que tal si *lees *el manual que viene con el equipo?


----------



## garrad (Feb 10, 2011)

Lo compre usado amigo y no tengo el manual


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 10, 2011)

¿Has buscado en la web, quizá lo consigas?


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola compañeros me pueden hechar una mano por favor si se puede hacer sin problemas la pcb de este amplificador ya que usaba resistencias de carbon y es un poquito viejito.....

Este amplificador es de muy buena potencia, muy buen amplificador y muy robusto...... Hablan muy bien de el y tambien sacar el pcb... Si alguien lo ha hecho me puede ayudar con el pcb...

Subo diagramas y fotos del amplificador....

Saludos...

Ver el archivo adjunto Peavey CS-800 DIAGRAMA.pdf


----------



## mister landero (Feb 12, 2011)

ahi les posteo un link  sobre amplificadores CS_800 de peavey  



    revisar  a fondo


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hay dos versiones de ese ampli? o que onda? yo tengo ese mismo, y no es como el de la foto. 
Tambien tenia el CS-800X y tampoco es como es este.

​


----------



## garrad (Feb 12, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Hay dos versiones de ese ampli? o que onda? yo tengo ese mismo, y no es como el de la foto.
> Tambien tenia el CS-800X y tampoco es como es este.




Si mira yo tengo entendido que es tuyo es mas reciente el mio se fabrico primero pero que me puedes decir tu respecto al ventilador, cuantos bafles le conectas yo apenas le conecte un rebote de 18 pulgadas en el canal a de 600 watts rms es bocina de 8 omhs y como que no me convence mucho como que siento que le hae falta un poco mas.


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 12, 2011)

Mmm tienes todos los componentes son originales.... Porque la Peavey CS-800X si no les pones los componentes originales no desarrolla... Ya tube un problema asi porque tengo una y un canal prendia el limitador y no desarrollaba.
Si es la CS-800 vieja subi fotos de todo este es la direecion
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puede-clonar-amplificador-peavey-cs-800-modelo-viejo-51456/
Saludes..


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

garrad dijo:


> Si mira yo tengo entendido que es tuyo es mas reciente el mio se fabrico primero pero que me puedes decir tu respecto al ventilador, cuantos bafles le conectas yo apenas le conecte un rebote de 18 pulgadas en el canal a de 600 watts rms es bocina de 8 omhs y como que no me convence mucho como que siento que le hae falta un poco mas.



A esa siempre la trabaje en 4Ω, y el ventilador arranca de una, pero con dos velocidades dependiendo de la temeperatura.



EDHB dijo:


> Mmm tienes todos los componentes son originales.... Porque la Peavey CS-800X si no les pones los componentes originales no desarrolla... Ya tube un problema asi porque tengo una y un canal prendia el limitador y no desarrollaba.
> .




Como hiciste para quemar un bicho de estos, mas siendo la 800X, yo la hacia trabajar a los 2Ω y por buenas horas, lastima que ya no la tengo


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Hay dos versiones de ese ampli? o que onda? yo tengo ese mismo, y no es como el de la foto.
> Tambien tenia el CS-800X y tampoco es como es este.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47970​



A mi me llegó a service la misma potencia Peavey. Le fallaba la protección ligeramente y limpieza general. Una vez todo en su lugar la prueba salio perfectamente bien. Un sonido Nítido, pero no le encuentro diferencias con el Amplificador UCD (Para los que dicen que los Conmutados "pierden" agudos). El sistema de compresión DDT me parece bueno. Una potencia buena. Calienta de lo lindo a 2x4Ω y el ventilador tiene 3 velocidades: Sostenida (Leve) Full Intermitente (Media) Completa (SobreCarga).

Saludos!!


----------



## Dano (Feb 13, 2011)

Casualmente si pones "CS 800" esn google, el primer resultado es un link directo del manual a la página de Peavey.

A ver: Si el amplificador no estaba en puente solo entrega 240W en 8Ohm .
Si el parlante es de 18 (y de 600W teórios)  de calidad mala, con esos 240W es todo lo que el podrás meter. Si es de calidad promedio necesita sus 600W, y si es de buena calidad lo trabajas sobreexigido con unos 900W.

Vos ves.


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 13, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Como hiciste para quemar un bicho de estos, mas siendo la 800X, yo la hacia trabajar a los 2Ω y por buenas horas, lastima que ya no la tengo



Estos amplificadores son muy robustos pero lamentablemente un dia se presto y me lo quemaron y no se como....
Actualmente solo lo tengo un canal funcionando a la perfeecion y tambien la he trabajado a 2Ω pero en la actualidad ya hay amplificadores mas potentes y dejan corto en sonido comparando esos vatios......


----------



## garrad (Feb 13, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> A mi me llegó a service la misma potencia Peavey. Le fallaba la protección ligeramente y limpieza general. Una vez todo en su lugar la prueba salio perfectamente bien. Un sonido Nítido, pero no le encuentro diferencias con el Amplificador UCD (Para los que dicen que los Conmutados "pierden" agudos). El sistema de compresión DDT me parece bueno. Una potencia buena. Calienta de lo lindo a 2x4Ω y el ventilador tiene 3 velocidades: Sostenida (Leve) Full Intermitente (Media) Completa (SobreCarga).
> 
> Saludos!!




Gracias por la respuesta tacotaman solo una pregunta entonces el ventilador debe encender cuando lo prendo??? cres que con su servicio jale bien por que hasta ahorita es el unico problema que yo le encuentro.saludos



Dano dijo:


> Casualmente si pones "CS 800" esn google, el primer resultado es un link directo del manual a la página de Peavey.
> 
> A ver: Si el amplificador no estaba en puente solo entrega 240W en 8? .
> Si el parlante es de 18 (y de 600W teórios)  de calidad mala, con esos 240W es todo lo que el podrás meter. Si es de calidad promedio necesita sus 600W, y si es de buena calidad lo trabajas sobreexigido con unos 900W.
> ...



El parlante el marca vikson en mexico regular bocina, pero tengo entendido que el ampli puede entregar hasta 800 rms como tendria que realizar dicha conexion??? saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2011)

garrad dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta tacotaman solo una pregunta entonces el ventilador debe encender cuando lo prendo??? cres que con su servicio jale bien por que hasta ahorita es el unico problema que yo le encuentro.saludos


Dano ya te dijo donde está el manual de ese amplificador...y ni siquiera te has gastado en buscarlo y leerlo?
Acá te copio lo que dice, para ver si podés leerlo por tu cuenta...


----------



## Dano (Feb 13, 2011)

garrad dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta tacotaman solo una pregunta entonces el ventilador debe encender cuando lo prendo??? cres que con su servicio jale bien por que hasta ahorita es el unico problema que yo le encuentro.saludos
> 
> 
> 
> El parlante el marca vikson en mexico regular bocina, pero tengo entendido que el ampli puede entregar hasta 800 rms como tendria que realizar dicha conexion??? saludos.



Vamos de nuevo, por que no bajas el manual.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 13, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Estos amplificadores son muy robustos pero lamentablemente un dia se presto y me lo quemaron y no se como....
> Actualmente solo lo tengo un canal funcionando a la perfeecion y tambien la he trabajado a 2Ω pero en la actualidad ya hay amplificadores mas potentes y dejan corto en sonido comparando esos vatios......




La verdad que 600w no son nada despreciables , mas alla de que hayan potencias muy superiores.
Uso una Inter-M CM20.5 que es bastante superior , y hay diferencia, pero no deja de ser una Peavey. 
Lo que no se es como seran las nuevas series de Peavey en cuanto a potencias.
alguien tuvo la oprtunidad de probarlas?


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 14, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> La verdad que 600w no son nada despreciables , mas alla de que hayan potencias muy superiores.
> Uso una Inter-M CM20.5 que es bastante superior , y hay diferencia, pero no deja de ser una Peavey.
> Lo que no se es como seran las nuevas series de Peavey en cuanto a potencias.
> alguien tuvo la oprtunidad de probarlas?



Tengo una Peavey PV-1.3k la probe suena muy bien pero me quemo un parlante y no la pruebo porque no tengo buenos parlantes vota 1000w por canal lo malo que es mostruo de animal con el transformador que maneja
Solo mi cajita la pongo con la CS-800X y me basta


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Tengo una Peavey PV-1.3k la probe suena muy bien pero me quemo un parlante y no la pruebo porque no tengo buenos parlantes vota 1000w por canal lo malo que es mostruo de animal con el transformador que maneja
> Solo mi cajita la pongo con la CS-800X y me basta


Es mas o menos como la Inter-M.


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 14, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Es mas o menos como la Inter-M.



Mmm pos pesa 25Kg es mas alta que la peavey CS-800X y mas pesada....
Por cierto que potencia tiene la Inter-M


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Por cierto que potencia tiene la Inter-M
> 
> ]



Aca estan los datos, el modelo es CM20.5

Por cierto, en que quedo la clonacion de la 800 original?


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 14, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Por cierto, en que quedo la clonacion de la 800 original?



Compañero pipa09 casi no le prestaron mucha atencion al tema, pos a mi si me gustaria armarla y sacar un clon pero ay componentes que no se si acepte reemplazos

Tengos un poco de transistores MJ15022 sin utilizar marca On originales ya que utiliza solo Transistores negativos me gustaria usarlos en algo...


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tenes forma ( y ganas ) de levantar el pcb las distintas placas?

Cuales son los componentes "dificiles"?


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 14, 2011)

Para hacer el PCB no tengo la placa para copiar las pistas y tambien necesitaba ayuda se es q se puede eliminar la parte de retro alimentacion de la salida si este circuito se pueden reemplazar los componentes porque los componentes originales casi no lo ponen a la venta en el caso de transistores y diodos....

Si alguien aiga tenido uno de estos amplificadores y haiga tenido la experiencia de como son realmente si se podran clonar....


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Para hacer el PCB no tengo la placa para copiar las pistas y tambien necesitaba ayuda se es q se puede eliminar la parte de retro alimentacion de la salida si este circuito se pueden reemplazar los componentes porque los componentes originales casi no lo ponen a la venta en el caso de transistores y diodos....
> 
> Si alguien aiga tenido uno de estos amplificadores y haiga tenido la experiencia de como son realmente si se podran clonar....




Yo tengo, en algun lado el diagrama y pcb (en malisima calidad) pero de la version "nueva" por asi decirlo, que es el que usaba, el de la foto.


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 15, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Yo tengo, en algun lado el diagrama y pcb (en malisima calidad) pero de la version "nueva" por asi decirlo, que es el que usaba, el de la foto.



Yo subi el diagrama pero el pcb no se por dond comenzar a hacerlo puedes subir el pcb por favor que tienes


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Yo subi el diagrama pero el pcb no se por dond comenzar a hacerlo puedes subir el pcb por favor que tienes




OK, voy a buscarlo!!


----------



## yepec (Feb 15, 2011)

de el modelo CS800 "viejito", esto es lo que tengo yo,

espero que sirva de algo

saludos...


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 15, 2011)

La verdad es mas grande al que subi en la que esta en la primera pagina y es mas complicado porque el que subi es de la Peavey CS-800 Serie A es otra serie voy a compararlos mejor aunque son iguales pero aunmentan mas cosas en el pre con dos integrados...
Gracias por la imformacion...
En esta semana voy a ver si hago el pcb y espero no estar muy ocupado
Saludes


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aca subo el de el otro modelo


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Es mas o menos como la Inter-M.


 Con ese cable de AC de entrada máximo puede consumir unos 1500W...


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Con ese cable de AC de entrada máximo puede consumir unos 1500W...




Sin exagerar, ese cable de alimentacion lo cambio bastante seguido


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2011)

Ya le hubieses puesto un cable acorde fijo 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 16, 2011)

La verdad no? viste como es esto, todo siempre uno lo deja para ultimo momento , llegada la hora, le pongo uno igual. 
Ya tendra el que corresponde!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 17, 2011)

El el primer esquema posteado por Yepec, se ve el diagrama entero del Primer CS800... Yo tengo una Duda: ¿Por que 2 Primarios en el transformador principal? Que función tienen el otro que se activa con el interruptor "High Temp? Por que ahora que dispongo de un trafo de ese tipo y no puedo equivocarme al conectar los primarios (Son 4 Cables de primario y el clásico secundario con Tap...) Los cables son 2 de color Negro con blancon y los otros café con blanco y están en serie...

Edit: _*Ya me di cuenta que el Interruptor High Temp solo salta los interruptores térmicos... Quizás para casos de alta potencia.*_


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aca les paso otro diagrama, este es el de la 800X (hasta 2Ω)


----------



## yepec (Feb 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Por que 2 Primarios en el transformador principal?



si no mal recuerdo (y aveces me pasa) el gordo (CS800) tenia el interruptor para conectarlo a 110 y a 220 [V], uniendo los dos devanados, es el caso parecido al transformador del Gradiente A1 que tenia varias configuraciones de alimentacion

si estoy mal espero me corrijan


Edit.  Wow lograste conseguir un amplificador de estos, o solo el transformador? es una barbaridad ese transformador


saludos....


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 17, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca les paso otro diagrama, este es el de la 800X (hasta 2Ω)



Osea que la Peavey de la foto que pusiste suporta Bridge 4Ω


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Osea que la Peavey de la foto que pusiste suporta Bridge 4Ω




Lamentablemente no Taca, la de la foto es la 800, la 800x ya no la tengo, una verdadera lastima.


----------



## nachoti (Feb 17, 2011)

Amigo Tacatomon,

Yo si tengo la CS800X y efectivamente se puede bajar a 2 Ohms, es decir, Bridge a 4 Ohms.

Una bestia!!! sobre todo en el peso....

Saludos...

PD: Nunca ha sido reparado, esta intacto y funcionando como el primer día!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 17, 2011)

nachoti dijo:


> Amigo Tacatomon,
> 
> Yo si tengo la CS800X y efectivamente se puede bajar a 2 Ohms, es decir, Bridge a 4 Ohms.
> 
> ...



Pero es la de la foto de Pipa09? Esa es la famosa CS800X?


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> P Esa es la famosa CS800X?



Pos si eran muy famosas en antes , pero ahora le hacen mala cara porque hay amplificador de mayor potencia aunque son pesadas y duras de quemar....
Trabajan tranquilamente a 2 ohmios 600w por canal


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero es la de la foto de Pipa09? Esa es la famosa CS800X?



Aca te dejo la imagen de las ods, 800 y 800X.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 17, 2011)

Mmm, yo tengo la primera, no es la "X" mmm. Pero igual, ahora la tengo sonando a Bridge 4 Ohms y trabaja Ok. Para las 2 Cerwin que tengo esa potencia hace una presión sonora decente.


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 17, 2011)

Me pueden ayudar compañeros si valdra la pena hacer el clon a la Peavey CS-800A o CS-800C son de los modelos viejos.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 17, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> Me pueden ayudar compañeros si valdra la pena hacer el clon a la Peavey CS-800A o CS-800C son de los modelos viejos.
> Saludos



Mira, yo tengo la CS800 como la que muestra el compañero Pipa, y la verdad, es un amplificador muy confiable. Sonido como debe de ser y un sistema de protecciones suficientes. No es la gran cosa, pero su potencia y fiabilidad *La hicieron* la mejor de sus tiempos.

Si hablamos de la CS800 Antigua, pues, realmente no alcance a probarla, pero solo al ver sus sendos disipadores y el legado de la marca, me bastan para saber que su reputación fue gracias a esos "Poderes"

Saludos!


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 17, 2011)

Yo tambien tengo la Peavey CS-800X  la de la foto que subio pipa09...
Estube viendo las caracteristicas y son diferentes las frecuencias el modelo viejo de la Peavey CS800A o CS-800C son identicos...

Subo el manual de la CS-800 modelo viejo que trabaja +-81 voltios para mas detalles...

Ver el archivo adjunto Peavey CS-800 Manual.pdf


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aca las diferencias entre los modelos 800 y 800X

              CS800X

STEREO         2 ohms: 600  Watts RMS x 2     
STEREO         4 ohms: 400  Watts RMS x 2
STEREO         8 ohms: 240  Watts RMS x 2
BRIDGE         4 ohms: 1200 Watts RMS
BRIDGE         8 ohms: 800  Watts RMS




              CS800

 STEREO         4 ohms: 400  Watts RMS x 2
 STEREO         8 ohms: 240  Watts RMS x 2
 BRIDGE         8 ohms: 800  Watts RMS


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 17, 2011)

La verdad es raro que no duplique la potencia la CS-800 como la CS-800X pero tambien el damping es diferente tendra algo que ver...
CS-800
damping: Mayor que 100 @4Ω
CS-800X
damping: Mayor que 300 @4Ω

Pero bueno queria hacer el pcb de la cs-800 pero lo voy a dejar a un lado


----------



## lm69 (Feb 18, 2011)

Para el amigo que preguntaba lo del ventilador le digo que al encender el power este prende en baja velocidad, solo cuando el boton de TEMP se le enciende la luz, es que que tienes que pasar el boton a encendido y eso le pone toda la velocidad al ventilador.
Para los que quieren copiar este power les digo que es en extremo complid¡cado y caro, con 24 transistores de potencia se pueden armar varios y sobrepasar los 800w. Este power es viejisimo ya en los 70 estaba en uso y yo lo intenté copiar en los 80, pero me decidí por un crest que era más compacto y facil de hacer, de hecho construí unos 4 y todos perfectos.
Este power es muy bueno porque fue hecho para resistir el abuso, pero la calidad no es muy buena, ya que al encenderlo calienta algo, sin siquiera haber comenzado a sonar y ese consumo de 1500w para producir 800w no es aceptable hoy.
Solo queda su fama ya opacada por los monstruos pequenisimos que se fabrican hoy en día.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 18, 2011)

EDHB dijo:


> La verdad es raro que no duplique la potencia la CS-800 como la CS-800X pero tambien el damping es diferente tendra algo que ver...
> CS-800
> damping: Mayor que 100 @4Ω
> CS-800X
> ...


Las salidas son diferentes, se puede ver en los diagramas, la primera es del tipo cuasicomplementaria con +/- 81 vdc mientras que las ultima es tipo complementaria con un voltaje algo menor, creo que unos +/-76 vdc.
La cs800S ("S") ya no tiene fuente lineal, ahora esta viene con fuente conmutada, es una gran ventaja con respecto al peso.Tambien tiene salida complementaria

Jajajaja y ahora que me acuerdo yo repare una de las viejas hace unos 10 años ,me acuerdo porque en un test que yo hacia se quemo el fusible y el pelito de cobre se derritio y quedo impregnado sobre el vidrio del mismo,me imagino la magnitud de ese corto , nunca vi algo asi jajajaj


----------



## Edu-D (Feb 18, 2011)

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Jajajaja y ahora que me acuerdo yo repare una de las viejas hace unos 10 años ,me acuerdo porque en un test que yo hacia se quemo el fusible y el pelito de cobre se derritio y quedo impregnado sobre el vidrio del mismo,me imagino la magnitud de ese corto , nunca vi algo asi jajajaj



Funciona la Peavey CS-800X con voltajes +-75voltios en 120 voltios tiene d0s condensadores de 75voltios A 10000 uf estan al limite y trabajan bien...
Mmm he areglados peavey CS-800x y nunca he visto en mi caso que se quemen los fusible solo se salta la proteccion que viene...


----------



## alexis y leidys (Mar 23, 2011)

definitivamente esos amplificadores son de lo mejor son camastrones pero buenisisisisisisisimos y eso que los paso de carga de parlantes y son como si nada yo digo que influye la clase de transistores con que trabajan


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 23, 2011)

alexis y leidys dijo:


> definitivamente esos amplificadores son de lo mejor son camastrones pero buenisisisisisisisimos y eso que los paso de carga de parlantes y son como si nada yo digo que influye la clase de transistores con que trabajan




Como es eso de pasarlo de carga?


----------



## yacc0608 (Abr 9, 2011)

hola!!!
soy nuevo en el foro y de verdad que felicito a todas las personas que  participan en el-por que poseen verdadero conocimiento en la  electronica-y por eso quiero hacer un pequeño aporte para los que  quieren armar el cs-800 que por cierto pega duro este toro... es el pcb del  driver-hay se los dejo compañeros y ojala puedan armarlo!!!!! 

Gracias compañeros y cordial saludo...

compañeros les pido disculpas por que se me olvido postear la cara de los componentes-pero aqui esta-eso si un poquito borrosa pero se pueden guiar por el diagrama...

saludos para todos!!! y buen provecho


----------



## garrad (Abr 9, 2011)

lm69 dijo:


> Para el amigo que preguntaba lo del ventilador le digo que al encender el power este prende en baja velocidad, solo cuando el boton de TEMP se le enciende la luz, es que que tienes que pasar el boton a encendido y eso le pone toda la velocidad al ventilador.
> Para los que quieren copiar este power les digo que es en extremo complid¡cado y caro, con 24 transistores de potencia se pueden armar varios y sobrepasar los 800w. Este power es viejisimo ya en los 70 estaba en uso y yo lo intenté copiar en los 80, pero me decidí por un crest que era más compacto y facil de hacer, de hecho construí unos 4 y todos perfectos.
> Este power es muy bueno porque fue hecho para resistir el abuso, pero la calidad no es muy buena, ya que al encenderlo calienta algo, sin siquiera haber comenzado a sonar y ese consumo de 1500w para producir 800w no es aceptable hoy.
> Solo queda su fama ya opacada por los monstruos pequenisimos que se fabrican hoy en día.



Gracias amigo destape mi cs 800  le movi e cablecito y ya funciono el ventilador aun asi te agradesco por la informacion que me diste saludos y gracias a mi me funciona bn el power.


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 10, 2011)

yacc0608 dijo:


> hola!!!
> soy nuevo en el foro y de verdad que felicito a todas las personas que  participan en el-por que poseen verdadero conocimiento en la  electronica-y por eso quiero hacer un pequeño aporte para los que  quieren armar el cs-800 que por cierto pega duro este toro... es el pcb del  driver-hay se los dejo compañeros y ojala puedan armarlo!!!!!



Bienvenido al foro yacc0608 buen aporte lamentablemente no se que tarjeta sea de la peavey serie CS-800 no puede sistinguir bien por el lado dond van los componentes como subiste el de la serie A o X... porque el de la serie B lleva dos integrados...

Saludos


----------



## yacc0608 (Abr 10, 2011)

Amigo Edu

El esquema del pcbv es el que esta adjunto-es la peavey CS-800S 

cordial saludo


----------



## ccjuan (Ago 13, 2011)

una consulta a todos los del foro, soy nuevo en esto. he visto varios diagramas del peavey cs800 y hay varios modelos, me llamó la atencion los archivos que puso el amigo yacc 0608, sin duda el pcb del amplificador con su ubicacion de componentes en el impreso son lo misma, pero, el diagrama es diferente a lo que he visto, puesto que en el diagrama hay varios operacionales, la cantidad de diodos de diodos y algunas pistas que no coinciden con el diagrama, bueno. me llamó la atencion sobre todo en, cual es el digrama de es este peavey? claro, del que está en el pcb, y que serie es. pues no encuentro el diagrama por ningun lado, y pasa lo mismo con muchos foros donde veo imagenes de versiones pero no coinciden con los diagramas que cuelgan, claro, no con todos. esa es mi curiosidad. si pueden sacarme de la duda se los agradeceria. seria interesante conocer esta version la cual no hay diagrama alguno. pero por la cantidad de diodos, la similitud de componentes y trnasistores no hay duda de que es un peavey cs800, aunque no se que versión, bueno lo digo por que hice el diagrama segun el pcb del amigo yacc0608, ya lo voy a subir mas luego.


----------



## ccjuan1980 (Oct 12, 2019)

yacc0608 dijo:


> hola!!!
> soy nuevo en el foro y de verdad que felicito a todas las personas que  participan en el-por que poseen verdadero conocimiento en la  electronica-y por eso quiero hacer un pequeño aporte para los que  quieren armar el cs-800 que por cierto pega duro este toro... es el pcb del  driver-hay se los dejo compañeros y ojala puedan armarlo!!!!!
> 
> Gracias compañeros y cordial saludo...
> ...



El diagrama no coincide con el pcb. ¿Qué versión del CS800 sería ese amplificador?


----------



## helman (Oct 29, 2019)

PEAVEY CS800 CLON


----------



## ccjuan1980 (Mar 24, 2020)

disposición de los componentes por encima


----------

